# Vince Carter... Overrated?!



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont understand how people these days consider Vince overrated. At one point in his career, he was hyped as a top 5 player (which at that time I believed he deserved the hype with the way he was playing). *But now*, everyone just talks about how lazy he is, how he takes jumpers all day, how he doesnt attack the rim enough. Most people dont even consider him a top 10 player anymore. All of these are true imo. 

So how exactly is this overrating him? Vince was once a top 5 player in the league, but is now acknowledged as a great player that fell off due to his injuries and his falling in love with his jumper.

Btw, I'm not a Carter hater. I actually enjoy watching him because he's the best dunker I've ever seen. I hope he comes back this season with a great year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He's definately not over-rated. Not a chance. If anything he's under-rated the way he's been treated the past two seasons...


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Carter *used to be* underrated. But every since these qualifying games started people have started calling him a top player again. I've seen people say he's better than McGrady.  

He IS overrated NOW.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scj</b>!
> I dont understand how people these days consider Vince overrated. At one point in his career, he was hyped as a top 5 player (which at that time I believed he deserved the hype with the way he was playing). *But now*, everyone just talks about how lazy he is, how he takes jumpers all day, how he doesnt attack the rim enough. Most people dont even consider him a top 10 player anymore. All of these are true imo.
> 
> So how exactly is this overrating him? Vince was once a top 5 player in the league, but is now acknowledged as a great player that fell off due to his injuries and his falling in love with his jumper.
> ...


:migrane headache emoticon:


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

All Vince has to do is play 1 good game get a few dunks, most people will once again say he is one of the top players in the NBA, and put him on the same level as Kobe, T Mac, Pierce and Iverson, and he just isn't. At 100% he is not as good as these guys, at the very best he is the 5th best wing player in the league. Ray Allen and Peja give him a run also. Vince is soft, he got hurt once and all of sudden became solely a jump shooter. Sure he is dunking in these qualifying games, but this is like playing against American College teams. If he takes it to the basket when the season gets started maybe then I'll say he can play with the guys I mentioned above, until then he can't.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i used to be one of those vc critics, saying without his hops he is allan houston. vinces injuries are gone. lets see if he still has those physical tools.

vc has done extensive training yes. but what worries me is how much wieght he has lost. he looks anemic/ pale or sick. and looks verryyyyy skinny.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Before, Vince was overrated, he didn't have much of a jumper, he couldn't play defense, he just was known for his dunking. 

But the past two seasons, he's developed a nice jumper from any range, and can play tenacious defense at times. Now he's underrated because people think he's overrated so much that he's underrated. He's been criticized for not taking it to the basket enough, and just relying on his jumper..Which is very true. 
Watching Vince play last season got me very frustrated how he almost never went inside, and almost never called for the ball.

People are saying "Vince is back!" just because he's dunking in the olympic qualifying. Well once Vince plays more then half a season, goes to the basket, DEMANDS the ball, and shows that he's capable of being a top 5 player in this league, then I can proudly say "Vince is back!".


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought everyone had stopped saying he was overrated at this point? Like I always say, I believe there are a lot more anti-anti-Carter people than anti-Carter people. It's like for every one person that says Carter is overrated, there are five to say "Why does everyone say he's overrated?".


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Before, Vince was overrated, he didn't have much of a jumper, he couldn't play defense, he just was known for his dunking.
> 
> But the past two seasons, he's developed a nice jumper from any range, and can play tenacious defense at times. Now he's underrated because people think he's overrated so much that he's underrated. He's been criticized for not taking it to the basket enough, and just relying on his jumper..Which is very true.
> ...



he's had a nice shot since season number 2!


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

how can this guy be overated when he just proved so much people wrong. Look at th olympic qualifying games he's playing better than he ever had in his career. He is averaging like 2 steals per game and 82 percent from the feild goal.



> All Vince has to do is play 1 good game get a few dunks, most people will once again say he is one of the top players in the NBA, and put him on the same level as Kobe, T Mac, Pierce and Iverson, and he just isn't. At 100% he is not as good as these guys, at the very best he is the 5th best wing player in the league. Ray Allen and Peja give him a run also. Vince is soft, he got hurt once and all of sudden became solely a jump shooter.


This guy is the biggest dunce cap ever.
2P FG 3P FG FT Reb 
Name G Min M/A % M/A % M/A % O D Tot As PF TO St BS Pts Avg 
MCGRADY, T. 4 80 15/22 68.2 8/13 61.5 4/10 40.0 1 7 8 12 2 4 3 4 58 14.5 
CARTER, V. 4 76 14/17 82.4 7/11 63.6 7/9 77.8 3 4 7 5 6 4 7 0 56 14.0 

[strike]Look at the [edit] stats u retard.[/strike] He has played alot better than Tracy. His FG is 82% and Tracy's is 68%. Vince is shooting 15% better. And he plays alot better D than T-mac . And all T-MAc does is just camp outside the 3 pointer aleast VC penetrates and is able to get to the basket. And look at the FT's:laugh: How can some one average 40% from the line. VC is not at the top!?!?!?!? The only question is if he stays healthy. And if he does. The top 3 is Kobe,Vince,T-Mac. And for Pierce don't even mention that fool he gets sweeped by NJN:laugh: And i forgot McGrady has some back problems too [strike]wat a [edit].[/strike] He cries for a little back pain.

*Please, no user baiting or personal attacks. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

I laugh at the people who say he isn't overrated. :laugh: How can you say that when he was voted as a starter in this year's All Star game, did he deserve to be there? *No masked cursing. Thanks, R-Star*YOU may not overrate him but most ppl do.

He is probably playing the best basketball of any USA player right now shooting like 82% from the field and playing very good perimeter defense, but lets see how he does for at least half a season in the NBA before you start mentioning top 10 player again.



> All Vince has to do is play 1 good game get a few dunks, most people will once again say he is one of the top players in the NBA, and put him on the same level as Kobe, T Mac, Pierce and Iverson, and he just isn't.



:yes:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I used to be a big Carter fan, but don't cheer for him as much anymore. I agree, he is overrated at times. If Vince is healthy, he can be a very good player. Its true that he didn't deserve to be voted as an All-Star starter, but hey the fans that prolly just love to see him dunk and don't know much about him voted him on. Just like everybody else, I would like to see him go inside more and not settle for his jumper as much. But then once he goes inside, people will all say that's all he does and he doesn't shoot ENOUGH. What more do ppl want from dis guy? If Vince can go back to being the 99-00 Vince Carter when he was a top 5 player, I think all fans will be satisfied, myself included.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Uhh...hello. Wake up. Of course Vince Carter is overrated.

He made it to the All-Star Game last season when he didn't even play in half of the Raptors games before All-Star Weekend. His numbers were also significantly down from what he has averaged in the past.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Uhh...hello. Wake up. Of course Vince Carter is overrated.
> 
> He made it to the All-Star Game last season when he didn't even play in half of the Raptors games before All-Star Weekend. His numbers were also significantly down from what he has averaged in the past.


:yes: Exactly.

He is not overrated by a lot of hard-core fans who post on these boards (except for some of those in this thread) but he is most definitely overrated by the average NBA fan, or he would never have made the All-Star Team last year.


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

ohoh wake up Vince Carter made the all-star game, not because he is overrated, but cuz fans wanted to see Air Canada...

a heathly VC is a top 4 swingman(Kobe-T-mac-AI)...they are the most famous players in the world by FAAAARRRR

fans want to see superstar, not the best player...who is the most exiciting player VC or Paul Pierce??

plz people voted for him not because he had a better year than Paul Pierce or Mashburn... but just cuz a all-star game w/o Vince is not a real ASG


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

do u even know wat overrated means??????

Just because the fans like and wanted to see higlighted dunks at the all star game does NOT mean he is overrated.
OVERRATED-Just becase he was riddled by injuries ur gonna start calling him overrated????? Overrated is when a player is better than he really is! Look at Vince's stats for the olympic game-second in scoring. Even look at the guys whole carrer average. He averages like 24.2 ppg still even after all those injuries. Jus because the fan base like him doesn't mean the guy is all of a sudden overrated.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>50-CENT</b>!
> Overrated is when a player is better than he really is! .


Would you mind elaborating?


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

> Would you mind elaborating?


SURE! Just look at Kenyon Martin, Antone Walker, EDDIE CURRY, and R.J. Dere's more but doesn't come to my mind at the moment. Kenyon Martin does not deserve a max contract. People (some not all) think dis guy is a great player den he really is. U just saw in the eastern conference finals dis guy came no where close to stopping tim duncan and i rember dis guy bashin Kieth van horn the year before for not performing in game 4. And look at this guy in Game 6!!!!! He was playing like trash like it was over or something wat an idiot. Now don't u think some people think this guy is so great but he really isn't.

AND the most overrated in my book EDDIE CURRY!!! I hate these bull fans always making it sound like Eddie Curry is the next shaq!?!?!?! Wat kind of fool thinks Eddie Curry is in the same categorie as SHAQ!!!!!! Just because of one game Shaq took it easy on this guy everyone thinks he's all great! IMO Eddie curry is not great at all and people imagine him as the greatest AND HE's GOIN TO MAKE THE ALL STAR TEAM!?!?! WAT KIND OF person in the right mind thinks he will make the all star team. He only shows some clips of greatness but most of it is bulls**t just like the bulls

dats wat OVERRATED means when a player is clearly not as good as he or she think they are.
Dats why Vince isn't overrated cause he is showing the world as just how good he is. Before u would see the media taking shots at him as the overrated player on the face of the earth. Now they are linein up to wipe his @$$


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Uhh...hello. Wake up. Of course Vince Carter is overrated.
> 
> He made it to the All-Star Game last season when he didn't even play in half of the Raptors games before All-Star Weekend. His numbers were also significantly down from what he has averaged in the past.


All-star games are no longer games in which best players to start. The fans want to see exciting plays, and Vince is an exciting player. 
Kobe was also voted in to start in the 97-98 season, not because he was one of the best players in the league at the time, but because the fans wanted to see a young exciting player.
Yao was also voted in this past season because many people all around the world wanted to see him play, but would you consider Kobe (at the time) and Yao overrated?


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

> All-star games are no longer games in which best players to start. The fans want to see exciting plays, and Vince is an exciting player.


MAn i couldn't say it any better. ur EXACTLY rite.


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/mostoverrated.html?partnersite=espn 










The List: Most overrated athletes
By Jeff Merron
Page 2 staff 


As those MLB All-Star ballots roll in, we couldn't help but ponder the mystery: Why do so many fans think Ivan Rodriguez is the best catcher in the NL? Why is Paul Lo Duca not even among the top five vote getters? Obviously, Lo Duca is underrated. And I-Rod is overrated.

But there are a lot of athletes in sports today who are much more overrated than I-Rod. Here are the Top 10 whose reputations most exceed them.


Vinsanity has had trouble staying healthy the past two seasons. 


1. Vince Carter
The second coming of Michael Jordan? Not quite. To quote one ESPN editor who's seen this country through a bagful of undeclared wars, "Vince Carter is the most overrated athlete of my lifetime."

2. Mike Tyson
Ten heavyweights we'd take over Tyson:

Muhammad Ali
Joe Frazier
George Foreman
Larry Holmes
Joe Louis
Rocky Marciano
Sonny Liston
Jack Johnson
Gene Tunney
Jack Dempsey

3. Derek Jeter
What's the deal with Steinbrenner asking Jeter, in that Visa commercial, how he can afford his nights on the town? George, you pay the man. Or, we should say, overpay ($19 million a year through 2010). Jeter's good. Very good. Probable Hall of Famer. But his performance has declined every year since 1999, and he's only the fourth-best shortstop in the AL. Defensively? Adequate, at best, as Rob Neyer explains here.

4. All closers
What does it take to make an "excellent" closer? Give a half-decent pitcher the ball, a lead of up to three runs, nobody on base, and only one inning to pitch every two or three days. He'll rack up dozens of "saves" and be called "one of the best closers" and reap millions in rewards.

As one GM told Peter Gammons, "There are about three closers who really make a difference in the game. Otherwise, the notion of paying an Armando Benitez or Robb Nen $6.7 million to $8.8 million is outdated and silly."


He's gritty, but Erstad has been a mediocre hitter other than his fluke 2000 season. 


5. Darin Erstad
Erstad had one great season in his career, and many poor-to-fair seasons. He may contribute the "intangibles," but the Angels center fielder is the worst-hitting regular center fielder in the AL, and near the bottom among all outfielders. During the 2002 World Series, Angels manager Mike Scioscia said, "We have some guys who can hit the ball out of the park, but predominantly we're a club that does battle at the plate and moves runners along, and it's been successful for us this year." Erstad wasn't one of the guys who could hit the ball out of the park (19 homers total in 2001 and 2002), and he wasn't one of the runners who got moved along (terrible .313 on-base percentage in 2002). One great season does not a great (or even good) player make.

6. David Duval and Phil Mickelson
How many majors have the two won between them? Mickelson: 0 (in 44 tries). Duval: 1 (in nine years on the PGA). One reason Tiger's been so incredibly dominant: Duval and Mickelson can't touch him. If we're looking for someone to challenge Woods, it's way past the time to start looking elsewhere.

7. Antoine Walker
A friend's e-mail said, simply, "Check out that shooting percentage!" So we did. And, wow. He's the worst shooter in the NBA among players who averaged at least 8 points per game. Lowest field-goal percentage (.388). Unfortunately, only five players in the league put the ball up more. Walker was also among the worst 3-point shooters, which begs the question of why he attempted a whopping 582 3-pointers last season. And here's the topper: Shaq shot better from the charity stripe than Walker. 


Jake the Snake will get a chance to prove how overrated he is with the Broncos. 


8. Jake Plummer
Career passer rating: 69.0. Career TD passes: 90. Career INTs: 112. Sure, he played in the football wasteland that is Arizona, but that's no excuse: Plummer did nothing to elevate the Cardinals. That's what a good QB is supposed to do. But Plummer's not good. There's no evidence to suggest he is. So, the question remains: Why did the Broncos give Plummer a $7 million bonus to sign with them as a free agent?

9. Pavel Bure
The Russian Rocket? For years he's been struggling even more than the Russian space program. And he comes at a higher price.

10. Chris Webber
Doesn't battle it out under the basket. Averages 60 games per season. Hasn't done what it takes to move from "very good" to "great." It's all been said before, and it's all true. Page 2's Charley Rosen, who's forgotten more about basketball than we'll ever know, once ran through a list of the league's clutch players. Was C-Webb in there? You bet. As a "decoy." Ouch.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerMania</b>!
> http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/mostoverrated.html?partnersite=espn
> 
> 
> ...


Carter WAS playing on a high level when he was hyped to being the next Jordan. But who calls him the "next Jordan" now? No one.
Anyways those ESPN writers are just people like you and me. Everyone has their own opinions


----------



## Answerivdmxlow (May 27, 2003)

:grinning: personally, how can vc be over-rated when everyone has said in the past 2 years that he sucks? To the person who said vc was not as good as piecre,iverson,t-mac,kobe, when he was healthy obviously never seen him play during that period cough....playoffs vs. 76ers cough..... laker mania do you have anything original to say like your own thoughts or opinions or are you satisfied with copy and pasting something from espn.com.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Answerivdmxlow</b>!
> To the person who said vc was not as good as piecre,iverson,t-mac,kobe, when he was healthy obviously never seen him play during that period cough....


IMO, Kobe and TMac are way better than Vince has ever been. But I'd say Pierce and Iverson are arguable


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

T-Mac &
Kobe



Iverson & Pierce




















Carter


----------



## Answerivdmxlow (May 27, 2003)

I have to disagree with you scj. My opinions on vc are biased because i live 2 hours from toronto ,but that does not mean i am wrong about him being as talented as kb/tmac. You should understand that Vince Carter is not finished developing/ reaching his potential as a basketball player. From hearing that he still lives with his mother, and many interviews it's clear to me that he is still maturing as a person. I think it's clear that the more Vince Carter matures from a boy to into a man, the better his bball game will get .


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Answerivdmxlow</b>!
> I have to disagree with you scj. My opinions on vc are biased because i live 2 hours from toronto ,but that does not mean i am wrong about him being as talented as kb/tmac. You should understand that Vince Carter is not finished developing/ reaching his potential as a basketball player. From hearing that he still lives with his mother, and many interviews it's clear to me that he is still maturing as a person. I think it's clear that the more Vince Carter matures from a boy to into a man, the better his bball game will get .


Well, Kobe and McGrady are still far away from their prime years too  

But seriously, I hope Carter can come back to the form he once was.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: Exactly.
> ...


You hit this topic right on the head. You're completely right. He isn't overrated to hardcore fans, since they realize where his game ranks him among most players in the rest of the NBA. But, you've got to realize the hardcore fan makes up less than 5% of the NBA fan base. The rest? Casual fans. And an innumerous amount of them think Vince is a top 10 talent. One or two homers are saying his play in the qualifying games has brought him back to that level. Let's get serious, until he proves himself on the big stage once again, his talent won't be good enough to get him back into the top 10. But, there's still a whole lot of people will think that; unless he becomes a complete bust, or injuries plague him so much, people forget how talented he was before (ala Penny and Grant Hill).


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LakerFreak - Page 2 has an obsession with hating on Vince. They've been doing it since his rookie season. Why I have no clue. So don't post a Page 2 article while supporting an argument on Vince. They have no credibility.


----------

